# Which is your go to OCBD color?



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I've been wearing a lot of light blue lately since it goes w/ almost everything, so I'm wondering what's your go to OCBD color? Light blue does get boring after awhile you know.

Brian


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

Blue.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

Blue u-stripe, recently. Was blue for a few decades, and I still wear these often. My son likes the marigold-yellow used by Brooks and Lands End, and white.


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

I try to wear them all, but there are many days when blue would have been an improvement.


----------



## enecks (Apr 25, 2007)

Blue.


----------



## hillcityjosh (Nov 18, 2005)

Disclaimer: I'm not 100% trad (I'm new to this trad business).

That being said, I'm a huge fan of white OCBDs. I can often be found on Saturdays wearing a slightly rumpled, white OCBD with Levi's 505s and a pair of Chuck Taylors. I like Gap shirts for this purpose. I'm thinking about getting a grosgrain belt for wear with jeans and Chucks. I think it'd be a fun, casual look. 

At the office, I wear a white OCBD 2-3 times a week. They are my favorite shirts to wear underneath a sweater, especially if the sweater is a fun color like plum or pumpkin.


----------



## Northeastern (Feb 11, 2007)

Blue is my go to color, but I wear them all.


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

*Pink*

In the dark days of winter, nothing brightens a day like PINK :icon_smile_big:


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

Blue university stripe. Shame I only have one...(as opposed to the 4 blue ones I have).


----------



## Tucker (Apr 17, 2006)

Blue u-stripe. The perfect shirt.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Blue, certainly. I have found that, since picking up three blue BB OCBDs while thrifting earlier this fall, those shirts are the quickest to make their way to the clothes hamper. I don't know what I did before I acquired those.

Besides blue, I have one white, one pink, one blue/white university stripe, and one green/white university stripe. The blue uni stripe is brand new, so I haven't even worn it yet, but the white certainly gets most wear out of the other three, followed by pink, and lastly by the green uni. I'm not sure if I wear the white more than the pink due to the color or to the fit, though; I picked up the pink on LE overstocks, slim fit with 34" sleeves instead of 35". It still fits fine, but I just prefer, in LE shirts anyway, the regular fit with 35" sleeves.


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

*OCBD Colour???*

I mix 'em up, with blue, white, uni stripes, & yellow--but my attitude hue has to be *PINK*....I own 4 of them, all BB. Love it with navy, hunter green, and, of course, Black Watch tartan (at which point mrs hbs rolls her eyes). 

hbs


----------



## Acacian (Jul 10, 2007)

I am a blueist.


----------



## JohnnyVegas (Nov 17, 2005)

agnash said:


> In the dark days of winter, nothing brightens a day like PINK :icon_smile_big:


Agreed - I love wearing a pink OCBD under my charcoal v-neck, or my pink striped OCBD under any of my dark sweaters. It's the ultimate color in the winter.


----------



## Plainsman (Jun 29, 2006)

White. What can I say? Goes with everything.


----------



## tabasco (Jul 17, 2006)

JohnnyVegas said:


> Agreed - ... It's the ultimate color in the winter.


Yup. I'd wear them more often if I owned more than 2.

-pinko


----------



## Georgia (Aug 26, 2007)

Northeastern said:


> Blue is my go to color, but I wear them all.


Me too.


----------



## kevinbelt (Dec 2, 2007)

For actually wearing, I like white because of its versatility. But I love the way a blue one looks.


----------



## nringo (Oct 5, 2007)

Blue university stripe.


----------



## JohnMS (Feb 18, 2004)

Blue for me.


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

I have 4 white, 2 blue, and 1 each yellow and pink, and that pretty much indicates proportion of wear. But I've got a dozen or more tattersalls, and those really are my go-to shirts.

Scott


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

Pink...


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Blue > Ecru > White


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

Tucker said:


> Blue u-stripe. The perfect shirt.


What he said...

TT:teacha:


----------



## JohnnyVegas (Nov 17, 2005)

tabasco said:


> Yup. I'd wear them more often if I owned more than 2.
> 
> -pinko


That's the key, though: I wear my other shirts just as frequently, but I make it count when I reach for a pink shirt.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

Blue, then white, then pink.


----------



## law_reb (Jul 20, 2006)

I generally wear white as go to for the office, with blue slightly behind. Only an occasional pink, yellow, or uni-stripe.
For non-office wear blue is the go to color with the pink, yellow, and uni-stripe getting more wear. The white is worn infrequently when not at the office.


----------



## Brutus (Aug 29, 2007)

Blue.


----------



## GWhite (Aug 25, 2007)

Pretty much 50 / 50 blue and white, as the standard.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

Blue, then white, sometimes yellow.


----------



## Prepdad (Mar 10, 2005)

*Definitely*

White. But I have most of the other standards and some not-so-standard. Pink and then blue are probably tied for second place.


----------



## NewYorkBuck (May 6, 2004)

Blue then white.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I find that ecru softens the contrast with tweeds and such as compared to white. Y'all should give it a try.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

AlanC said:


> I find that ecru softens the contrast with tweeds and such as compared to white. Y'all should give it a try.


Good call, Alan. I also like ecru.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

AlanC said:


> I find that ecru softens the contrast with tweeds and such as compared to white. Y'all should give it a try.


I've got an ecru OCBD, most likely the LE Hyde Park version, on the short side of my To Acquire list, almost specifically for tweeds.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

I never wear the same color two days in a row. Colours in the closet include blue university stripe, green university stripe, light (Carolina) blue, white, yellow, and pink. Only the classic colours for me. Nothing trendy. 

Not sure I have a 'go-to' colour, as I do enjoy wearing them all. IMO, wearing blue (or any one colour for that matter) everyday would get a bit tedious. I do like a nice white OCBD. It goes with everything. 

Cheers


----------



## tantive4 (Oct 2, 2007)

Blue, since I have about four of them.


----------



## oldschoolprep (Jun 21, 2007)

*OCBD Color Spectrum*

For high level business attire (suits) - Brooks, Gitrman or J. Press White OCBD

For academic attire (sport coat) - Blue or Yellow sometimes White

Favorite Go-to ---> J. Press pink OCBD


----------



## jjohnson12 (Sep 6, 2007)

Blue. The traditional lighter shade, not the darker French Blue.


----------



## gtguyzach (Nov 18, 2006)

Blue for me too. I'll have to give Ecru a try though, I've been meaning to for some time.


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

hillcityjosh said:


> Disclaimer: I'm not 100% trad (I'm new to this trad business).


Especially with a Barcelona FC avatar!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

There was a time when light blue and crisp white OCBDs were the only dress shirts in my closet. Then BB came out with their cranberry and navy university stripes. The navy U-stripes are still in the rotation but, I really want to bring back that cranberry stripe OCBD!


----------



## CrescentCityConnection (Sep 24, 2007)

Blue but followed closely by my (gasp!) Polo pink ocbd!


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

White
blue university stripe
_burgundy university stripe_


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Azul!

I have probably 65% blue or blue striped shirts.

Pink follows behind at probably 20%.

I rarely wear white or yellow. Though I am gonna give yellow a shot. For some reason I am not a big fan of white shirts. I like the ecru idea. That is on the list, maybe I'll like that more than white.

Danny


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

Definitely blue with pink & univeristy stripe not far behind!


----------



## Arid (Feb 13, 2007)

Blue only because I have more blue than any other color, followed by burgundy university stripe.


----------



## jph712 (Mar 22, 2007)

I own 3 in blue and 2 1/2 in white. The white one is so old my wife won't let me out of the house with it. I seem to wear the blue a lot more often, when going tieless, but when wearing a tie I seem to go for the white.

JPH712


----------



## Arid (Feb 13, 2007)

jph712 said:


> I own 3 in blue and 2 1/2 in white. The white one is so old my wife won't let me out of the house with it. I seem to wear the blue a lot more often, when going tieless, but when wearing a tie I seem to go for the white.
> 
> JPH712


How do you own 1/2 a shirt? 
and who owns the other half? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

White is the essential color for me. I would not attend an interview, wedding, deal, or serious business meeting without one (although for some of those, I would substitute a point collar).


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

Blue.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

jph712 said:


> I own 3 in blue and 2 1/2 in white. The white one is so old my wife won't let me out of the house with it. I seem to wear the blue a lot more often, when going tieless, but when wearing a tie I seem to go for the white.
> 
> JPH712


I assume the half shirt is the one that can only be worn inside the house? Of course, if it's only half a shirt, that explains why she won't let you out of the house with it on.


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

Blue for me.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

I think I look best in blue. In theory, I like white, but I never seem to pick them when I am getting dressed. Personally, I prefer lavender to pink, if you can find it.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

I think I look best in blue. In theory, I like white, but I never seem to pick them when I am getting dressed. Personally, I prefer lavender to pink, if you can find it.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

I'm not sure if I have a favorite, but the girl that does my ironing must prefer blues, that or they're easier to iron. Either way I always seem to have several hanging in which to choose. 

I don't wear 'eggshell', looks like dirty white to me.

Pink and white sounds better than it looks, though paired with khakis, bare ankles, and Weejuns it's hard to beat.

Yellow? Yellow only works if you're really boring, like Longwing. Then it's downright racey. Otherwise pass.

Pink is better than yellow. Equal attention, though they'll know you're not gay. Yellow, btw, is the new gay. Gays don't actually wear pink.

Blue & white stripe--well there you go. Don't forget to touch 'em all. Just don't wear it with a suit...unless you're a pathologist.

Green & white? dumB.

white? always right (oh please, spare me) 

yellow and white--not gay at all. I'm trying to help you here.

Now perhaps Mr. Polling will help us with pocket, collars, logos and gauntlets.


----------



## amemovox (Jun 26, 2005)

*Only have two*

White primarily, then blue. This may be go against the grain here but I have found the Costco OCBD shirts to be of outstanding value. A bit more "blousy" than I would like but look fine under a coat or sweater.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons (Mar 24, 2006)

A.Squire said:


> Now perhaps Mr. Polling will help us with pocket, collars, logos and gauntlets.


I'm not sure I can help you with all that, but I'm sure I could help you with what "gays" are actually wearing.

HL PoLing


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

just tell me where to find a pin and I'll be happy.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

A.Squire said:


> I don't wear 'eggshell', looks like dirty white to me.


I agree. At my last company there was a guy who always wore this color with short sleeves and a brown polyester tie. Very 'classy'. 



A.Squire said:


> Pink and white sounds better than it looks, though paired with khakis, bare ankles, and Weejuns it's hard to beat.


Yes! THE classic look.



A.Squire said:


> Pink is better than yellow. Equal attention, though they'll know you're not gay. Yellow, btw, is the new gay. Gays don't actually wear pink.


Hmmmmmmm, I can't comment on what's current in the gay culture. But if you say so.........



A.Squire said:


> Green & white? dumB.


Really? We'll have to agree to disagree. Looks good on me and the Mrs. likes it. Dumb....I think not.

Cheers!


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

A.Squire said:


> I'm not sure if I have a favorite, but the girl that does my ironing must prefer blues, that or they're easier to iron. Either way I always seem to have several hanging in which to choose.
> 
> I don't wear 'eggshell', looks like dirty white to me.
> 
> ...


The eggshell/ecru looks nice with tweeds. However, once the jacket comes off there are problems. It doesn't look like much with any of my boring trousers. Or my boring ties. Or my puttyish complexion.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

A.Squire said:


> Pink is better than yellow. Equal attention, though they'll know you're not gay. Yellow, btw, is the new gay. Gays don't actually wear pink.


Au contraire mon ami. But only those of us with good taste and breeding.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I checked LE last night to pick up a few more uni stripe blue & white OCBDs and they don't sell them anymore!? I can only hope they'll be back soon.

Brian


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

vwguy said:


> I checked LE last night to pick up a few more uni stripe blue & white OCBDs and they don't sell them anymore!? I can only hope they'll be back soon.
> 
> Brian


Interesting. I just ordered one last week, and it arrived on Monday. It did, however, have an older tag than the other new LE shirts I've ordered, one that read "Lands' End Direct Merchant" rather than the newer "Lands' End." Older stock, perhaps?


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

Tartan.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

Dark blue for me!


----------



## jasonpraxis (Mar 29, 2005)

White, blue stripe, ecru, pink.


----------

